# Return of Gene's Snakepit!



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Well I have decided to start reassembling The Pit, The first table is standing once again. I am working alone so it will take a while. I don.t know how Gene did this alone, must be a big blue shirt with an "S" on it under the flannel! LOL!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

pix?!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

no, cameras in greenwood lake. 3 tables are up, front driver stations are mounted again, but not wired up yet. I am currently installing the retaining walls. should be assembled tonite. need some goo gone for the tape we used and a good cleaning. I expect to do a few test laps today


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

The track is fully assembled, 3 of 4 lanes working well one still has issues. Been cleaning rails and running a tomy turbo car around it to get it going again. the 4 lane may need some attenion to the joints not sure yet. The next thing will be getting the computer going on it but not tdy, I'm beat. Time to go play, see ya!


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

So when can I come over and test drive the chevelle and cobra I'm picking up off ya!?!?!? LOL!!!!!

I wish I had the space for a track like you acquired there!

Lucky dog you!

Enjoy!!!!!

Sounds like your having fun already!

Keep us posted......

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't know Gene sold his track. When did that happen? I've wondered why I didn't see him around here for a while.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

rudykizuty said:


> I didn't know Gene sold his track. When did that happen? I've wondered why I didn't see him around here for a while.


It was around mid December, he said he was burnt out. It was here in the swap section for sale.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

T-Jet Racer said:


> It was around mid December, he said he was burnt out. It was here in the swap section for sale.


Congratulations on your acquisition.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Got a few videos today of the old man and spork racer getting a few laps in


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool! :thumbsup:

Swamper will be happy to see the Pit back in service.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice vids!!! The snake pit is back in action!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks like a blast!!!


----------

